# {CINCO DE MAYO LOWRIDER CAR SHOW}



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HUBBARD'S IMPALA PARTS WILL BE AT THE SHOW SELLING PARTS :biggrin:








[/quote]
















[/quote]


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

you guys having a hop?


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 7 2008, 07:28 PM~9633977
> *you guys having a hop?
> *


flyer said soo and money on it 2 :0


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 7 2008, 07:28 PM~9633977
> *you guys having a hop?
> *




yes sir money guaranteed


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ruben why ain't you called me back?????


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 7 2008, 07:46 PM~9634147
> *yes sir money guaranteed
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 7 2008, 09:47 PM~9634160
> *ruben why ain't you called me back?????
> *


sorry :biggrin: 
call my secretary and leave a message :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Jan 7 2008, 07:43 PM~9634111
> *flyer said soo and money on it 2 :0
> *


damn totally missed that :uh: i worry bout myself sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

just playing i call you tonight around 2:00am :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

now is that winner takes all, could you break down 1st 2nd 3rd for me please :biggrin: thanks


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

winner takes all
pictures 2006


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

these are some pics from the 06 show


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jan 7 2008, 08:01 PM~9634322
> *winner takes all
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jan 7 2008, 08:01 PM~9634322
> *winner takes all
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

gilbert from streetlow mag.


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

2007 LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
FRIDAY MORNING BEFORE THE CAR SHOW NEWS 2


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jan 7 2008, 08:32 PM~9634709
> *2007 LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
> FRIDAY MORNING BEFORE THE CAR SHOW NEWS 2
> 
> ...




thats me :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/2pac-my-block-...-remix-mp3.html


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 6 2007, 09:16 PM~7846451
> *here are some of the pics i took, also. just click on the pics to make them larger!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 6 2007, 09:18 PM~7846465
> *a few more.............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 6 2007, 09:20 PM~7846474
> *and more.............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 6 2007, 09:21 PM~7846484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 6 2007, 09:22 PM~7846492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 6 2007, 09:23 PM~7846502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 6 2007, 09:23 PM~7846502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 6 2007, 09:26 PM~7846532
> *some of the hoppers...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 6 2007, 09:27 PM~7846548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 6 2007, 09:29 PM~7846561
> *and the dancers...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 6 2007, 09:30 PM~7846577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiK RyDa_@May 6 2007, 10:17 PM~7847009
> *BEST OF SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

this was 2007 pictures of the show
2008 is coming :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Whats up Ruben?

You know we're coming! 

You need an OBSESSION plaque on that flyer!


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 7 2008, 11:07 PM~9634416
> *these are some pics from the 06 show
> 
> 
> ...


HAY THATS ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WEST GOOD RUBEN U KNOW WE WILL B THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NICE FLYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2008, 07:04 PM~9651812
> *WEST GOOD RUBEN U KNOW WE WILL B THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NICE FLYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



how do we know that ???????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2008, 07:04 PM~9651812
> *WEST GOOD RUBEN U KNOW WE WILL B THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NICE FLYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



how do we know that ???????


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 9 2008, 10:56 PM~9652978
> *how do we know that ???????
> *





CUZZ I SAID SO BIG CUZZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


WILL U B THERE????????????????????? :uh:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2008, 05:55 AM~9656373
> *CUZZ I SAID SO BIG CUZZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WILL U B THERE????????????????????? :uh:
> *



JUST BECAUSE YOU SAID SO FUCKER .....LOLOLOLOL


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 12 2008, 09:18 PM~9677627
> *JUST BECAUSE YOU SAID SO FUCKER .....LOLOLOLOL
> *




yep my word os never wrong!!!!!!!!!!! fat boy haha  


west been up perry???????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 13 2008, 06:05 AM~9680876
> *yep my word os never wrong!!!!!!!!!!! fat boy haha
> west been up perry???????
> *




welding ,grinding, welding ,grinding, welding, grinding, layitlow ,eat ,work, fuck ,sleep pretty much in that order :biggrin: lolololololol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 13 2008, 10:19 PM~9685187
> *welding ,grinding, welding ,grinding, welding, grinding, layitlow ,eat ,work, fuck ,sleep pretty much in that order      :biggrin: lolololololol
> *




HAHA ME TO BUT WITH OUT THE WELDING & GRINDING.... ITS SMOKING & CHANGING BABY SHIT :0 LAYITLOW,EAT ,WORK,FUCC,SLEEP, SUM WHAT SAME ORDER HAHA  


WHEN U GETTING OUT HERE? :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

BEATS ME !!!!


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt

for the hottest lowrider show on the east coast

you know street dreamz will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Jan 17 2008, 09:30 PM~9721646
> *ttt
> 
> for the hottest lowrider show on the east coast
> ...




TTT

DONT FORGET THE WEST WILL B THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2008, 07:18 AM~9725375
> *TTT
> 
> DONT FORGET THE WEST WILL B THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *






who????????????????????????????????????????



















hahah fucker


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 18 2008, 06:46 PM~9728521
> *who????????????????????????????????????????
> hahah fucker
> *






























THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 












HAHA FUCCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 19 2008, 04:44 AM~9732534
> *OBSESSION IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> HAHA FUCCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I AGREE WITH YOU HOMIE!!!!!!!!!LOLOL


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jan 19 2008, 07:47 PM~9735105
> *I AGREE WITH YOU HOMIE WESTSIDE IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!
> *




AND U KNOW THIS MAN :0


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 19 2008, 08:05 PM~9735227
> *AND U KNOW THIS MAN :0
> *



OH SHIT OBSESSION IN THIS BITCH


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 19 2008, 08:05 PM~9735227
> *AND U KNOW THIS MAN :0
> *



OH SHIT OBSESSION IN THIS BITCH


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

cant wait to get back down here :biggrin: 

I'm puttin together a Cinco de Mayo Mixtape..

heres a track for tha G'z and Hustlaz thats gonna be featured on it

http://www.zshare.net/audio/672129764718f0/

enjoy!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 19 2008, 06:05 PM~9735227
> *AND U KNOW THIS MAN :0
> *



hey sno that was me fuckin with you on mike's computer lololol what's up player


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

Low-riders.com 2007 Cinco de Mayo coverage 

http://low-riders.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5430

enjoy!!


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

my 2006 coverage


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=259875

enjoy!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 20 2008, 10:48 PM~9742116
> *hey sno that was me fuckin with you on mike's computer  lololol what's up player
> *



HAHA UR A FUNNY BIG GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 


SHIT JUST CHILLIN MAN WAITING 4 THIS COLD TO GO SO I CAN WORKON MY CARS!!!!!!!!!!1  


HE SHOULD CHANGE HISNAME TO WVGMIKE HAHA WATTS LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WHAT THE B-NIZZ WITH U ??????????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

the cold fucker that's it hell it's to cold in the shop to


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

tttt


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

its rite around the corner be ready


----------



## LARIDER (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

THIS JUST IN THE OBSESSION C.C. </span>WILL BE THERE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

THAT'S A GOOD ONE RIGHT????


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 9 2008, 05:42 PM~9903233
> *THIS JUST IN THE OBSESSION C.C. </span>WILL BE THERE
> *


 :0


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY TENNESSEE CHAPTER WILL ROLL IN.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bump for the homies..i might try and make this one


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 9 2008, 03:42 PM~9903233
> *THIS JUST IN THE OBSESSION C.C. </span>WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Feb 12 2008, 09:36 AM~9922835
> * ROLLERZ ONLY TENNESSEE CHAPTER WILL ROLL IN.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH IS ''BETOS 49''' GONNA B THERE TO?????


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 13 2008, 08:59 PM~9936558
> *:0  :0  :0  OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH IS ''BETOS 49''' GONNA B THERE TO?????
> *


 :uh: :uh: WTF I MEANT THAT BOMBITA TRUCK ON YOUR AVATAR{HOW THE FUCK DID I COME UP WITH 49????????}


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

im hoping i take it but most likeley i will. my brother found that truck for me. :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Feb 14 2008, 09:04 PM~9945098
> *im hoping i take it but most likeley i will. my brother found that truck for me. :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah,,,,,,,,,,,my big brother is also busting out his 48 that day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fuck it would be nice to c more than one out ther :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

You know OX-ROXS will be there ..........................



Sup Ruben


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 15 2008, 09:32 AM~9948502
> *hell yeah,,,,,,,,,,,my big brother is also busting out his 48 that day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fuck it would be nice to c more than one out ther :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


we have a 51 convertible thats being worked on and im working out a deal with this dude in LA cali that has a 48 convertibe. the 48 convertible is what i really want


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

SOUNDS NICE , I REALLY HOPE U GUYS MAKE IT HERE 4 THE SHOW  PS HEY HOW ABOUT SOME PICS OF THAT TROKITA BOMBITA. MY BIG BROS VERY EXITED AND CORIOUS.


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

i will post pics as soon as my wife gets back with tthe camera. how many cars show up to the show? we are serious about going. 61 rag, 49 truck, and a clean glass house.


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Feb 16 2008, 05:21 AM~9956388
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:0 :cheesy: nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 16 2008, 06:25 AM~9956390
> *:0  :cheesy:    nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie, it looks better in person. i also have the matching skirts with the trim for it


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Feb 16 2008, 08:31 AM~9956472
> *:biggrin: thanks homie, it looks better in person. i also have the matching skirts with the trim for it
> *


X2 BRO THAT'S FUCKIN SWEET :cheesy: :cheesy: HEY U PLAN ON LEAVING IT STOCK??????DAMM SOME CENTER GOLD 14 X 7 ZENITHS WOULD TOP IT OFF PERFECTLY(((((((((JUST A SUGGESTION  ))))))))))))))


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

IM GETTING IT AIR BAGED. STILL DONT KNOW IF IM PUTTING WIRES ON IT


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Feb 16 2008, 05:29 AM~9956399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck homie.


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Feb 16 2008, 05:56 PM~9958851
> *nice truck homie.
> *


THANKS HOMIE. ITS THE FIRST BOMB TRUCK I OWN AND IM EXITED ABOUT IT. IM USED TO HAVING BOMB CARS. I STILL DONT KNOW HOW LONG I WILL KEEP IT.


----------



## hijackedcutlass (Feb 13, 2007)

willl be there ruben probably bring at least two maybe three if the new one is finished, have the $ ready and the trophy from last year lol can't wait to see u all in march. :biggrin:  :


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

HEY GUYS, ABOUT HOWMANY RIDES SHOW UP?


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Feb 17 2008, 11:44 PM~9967391
> *HEY GUYS, ABOUT HOWMANY RIDES SHOW UP?
> *


HEY,,,BETO Q-UVO???? BRO I DONT KNOW 4 SURE BUT I HEARD THERE MIGHT OF BEEN AS MANY AS 300 CARS AT THE LAST SHOW......PERO QUIEN SABE ,,,,THANKS TO LAYITLOW WE MEET MORE AND MORE COLEAGUES EVERY DAY WHO LOOK FORWARD TO OUR SHOW((((WOW)))) AND EVEN THOUGH WE YET TO COMPARE OURSELF'S TO A MAJOR WEST COAST SHOW,,,,,ITS PEOPLE FROM OUT OF STATE SUCH AS OBSESSION C.C FROM ATL,,,,,,,,STREET DREAMS C.C FROM VA AND SUCH WHO HELP MAKE THIS ONE OF THE,IF NOT THE BADDEST CAR SHOW IN EAST COAST  SO ONCE AGAIN WE LOOK VERRY FOWARD TO YOU GUYS COMING DOWN 4 A WEEKEND YOU'LL NEVER FORGET AND HANG OUT WITH THE FELLOWS FROM ""LOWYALTY C.C''


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 18 2008, 05:37 PM~9972142
> *HEY,,,BETO Q-UVO???? BRO I DONT KNOW 4 SURE BUT I HEARD THERE MIGHT OF BEEN AS MANY AS 300 CARS AT THE LAST SHOW......PERO QUIEN SABE ,,,,THANKS TO LAYITLOW WE MEET MORE AND MORE COLEAGUES EVERY DAY WHO LOOK FORWARD TO OUR SHOW((((WOW)))) AND EVEN THOUGH WE YET TO COMPARE OURSELF'S TO A MAJOR WEST COAST SHOW,,,,,ITS PEOPLE FROM OUT OF STATE SUCH AS OBSESSION C.C FROM ATL,,,,,,,,STREET DREAMS C.C FROM VA AND SUCH WHO HELP MAKE THIS ONE OF THE,IF NOT THE BADDEST CAR SHOW IN  EAST COAST   SO ONCE AGAIN WE LOOK VERRY FOWARD TO YOU GUYS COMING DOWN 4 A WEEKEND YOU'LL NEVER FORGET AND HANG OUT WITH THE FELLOWS FROM ""LOWYALTY C.C''
> *


 :0 :biggrin: check out the


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:OBSESSION C.C will be there :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: OBSESSION C.C will be there :biggrin:


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 18 2008, 04:37 PM~9972142
> *HEY,,,BETO Q-UVO???? BRO I DONT KNOW 4 SURE BUT I HEARD THERE MIGHT OF BEEN AS MANY AS 300 CARS AT THE LAST SHOW......PERO QUIEN SABE ,,,,THANKS TO LAYITLOW WE MEET MORE AND MORE COLEAGUES EVERY DAY WHO LOOK FORWARD TO OUR SHOW((((WOW)))) AND EVEN THOUGH WE YET TO COMPARE OURSELF'S TO A MAJOR WEST COAST SHOW,,,,,ITS PEOPLE FROM OUT OF STATE SUCH AS OBSESSION C.C FROM ATL,,,,,,,,STREET DREAMS C.C FROM VA AND SUCH WHO HELP MAKE THIS ONE OF THE,IF NOT THE BADDEST CAR SHOW IN  EAST COAST   SO ONCE AGAIN WE LOOK VERRY FOWARD TO YOU GUYS COMING DOWN 4 A WEEKEND YOU'LL NEVER FORGET AND HANG OUT WITH THE FELLOWS FROM ""LOWYALTY C.C''
> *


 :thumbsup: thats cool bro, we are looking forward to it. ill keep in touch and please keep us posted if any changes.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Feb 18 2008, 10:32 PM~9974495
> *:thumbsup: thats cool bro, we are looking forward to it. ill keep in touch and please keep us posted if any changes.
> *


THATS FOR SURE HOMIE ,,,,


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_*LOWRIDING SUPER STARS OF OBSESSION CAR CLUB*_ WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_*LOWRIDING SUPER STARS OF OBSESSION CAR CLUB*_ WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

too bad it aint on a sunday , I gotta work on saturdays  :angry: and hopefully ill have a new low by then


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

hey can yall post the flyer again need some info.


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

DON'T MISS OUT ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Feb 25 2008, 08:42 PM~10028450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf??????


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 25 2008, 02:47 PM~10026629
> *hey can yall post the flyer again need some info.
> *


bigg d long tyme no here wuss been up cuzzo?????????


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

HELLAVA SHOW DONT MISS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

LACTICITY LOWRIDER cc. outta winston-salem will be there.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Feb 24 2008, 08:40 PM~10020927
> *too bad it aint on a sunday  , I gotta work on saturdays    :angry:  and hopefully ill have a new low by then
> *


Thats what sick days are for!!

Its what Imma have to do


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

gettin closer to show time.

hope im ready


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttttttttttttt


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

hey ruben :wave: 

cant wait til May 3

will there be anything going that friday night?


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i plan on being there. :cheesy:


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48+Jan 7 2008, 06:02 PM~9633237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU WANT YOUR EVENT ANNOUNCED LIVE ON THE AIR OR YOU JUST WANT TO REP YOUR CAR CLUB, LOG ON TO THESPIZZLE.COM EVERY WEDNESDAY 6PM TIL 9PM AND EVERY SATURDAY 9PM TIL MIDNIGHT AND LET MR BUCK GET IT OUT THERE FOR YOU.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

lookin forward to seein everybody :wave:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

confirmed the ATL and NY chapters of The Big "I" will be in the house, I'm coming back to where I began lowriding back in 1990, the good old days of Aggiefest, applechill, and A&T homecoming.

old pics back in Gboro 

my blazer on switches 91









john at east market car wash(is that still there)









Gboro legend CW back in 90 the first car cut in greensboro


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

car wash is still there
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
5 more weeks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

BACK TO DA TOP


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 1 2008, 10:58 AM~10305776
> *confirmed the ATL and NY chapters of The Big "I" will be in the house, I'm coming back to where I began lowriding back in 1990, the good old days of Aggiefest, applechill, and A&T homecoming.
> 
> old pics back in Gboro
> ...


DAM I FEEL OLD


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 7 2008, 04:18 PM~10356901
> *DAM I FEEL OLD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

yup that car wash is just right around the corner  





2Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Greensboro-East
Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Greensboro-East3111 Cedar Park Road, Greensboro, NC
Website | 877-410-6681 
(4.97 miles away)



Holiday Inn Express Greensboro-(I-40 @ Wendover)
Holiday Inn Express Greensboro-(I-40 @ Wendover)4305 Big Tree Way, Greensboro, NC
Website | 877-410-6681 
(3.63 miles away)





Holiday Inn Express Greensboro (East)
Holiday Inn Express Greensboro (East)3114 Cedar Park Road, Greensboro, NC
Website | 877-410-6681 
(5 miles away)



4Holiday Inn Greensboro-(Triad Intl. Arpt)
Holiday Inn Greensboro-(Triad Intl. Arpt)6426 Burnt Poplar Road, Greensboro, NC
Website | 877-410-6681 
(7.07 miles away)




Ramada Inn (336)294-9922
2003 Athena Court
Greensboro,nc 27407



i just spoke to the manger from the ramada inn he said he will do $ 59 a night just ask for tim justice and let him know is for the cinco de may lowrider car show 
here is the directions on how to get to the show from the hotel its only 5 min away 



Directions from A to B:
1: Start out going SOUTHWEST on W LEE ST/ US-29A/ US-70A/ NC-6 toward WAR MEMORIAL DR. Continue to follow US-29A/ US-70A. 1.8 miMap
2: Turn RIGHT onto VEASLEY ST. 0.1 miMap Avoid
3: Turn RIGHT onto ISLER CT. 0.0 miMap Avoid
4: Turn LEFT onto ATHENA CT. 0.1 miMap Avoid
5: End at 2003 Athena Ct Greensboro, NC 27407-4613 Map
Estimated Time: 5 minutes Estimated Distance: 2.07 miles
2003 Athena Ct, Greensboro, NC 27407-4613


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

thanks for the hotel info.


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm not sure is this the same car wash? I see the gas station in the background of both pics. I took this pic last year the day after the Cinco show when I went cruising with the Homies from Old School C.C.


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

T
T
T
:cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

HUBBARD'S IMPALA PARTS WILL BE AT THE SHOW SELLING PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/index.php


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 9 2008, 07:01 PM~10375168
> *HUBBARD'S IMPALA PARTS WILL BE AT THE SHOW SELLING PARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ARE WELCOME .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 14 2008, 11:10 AM~10411462
> *Hey Guys..
> 
> My Name is Phil Gordon.
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

to the top for the homies ruben call me fool


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Mar 10 2008, 07:24 PM~10136800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 1 2008, 07:58 AM~10305776
> *Gboro legend CW back in 90 the first car cut in greensboro
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT MAN!!! Clarence Walker! Alot of memeries right there.  
I used to drive from Va to NC every weekend in 93. Just to hangout at his shop to watch and learn. Back in the day. He was a cool dude! Not even messing with car at all now! Oh well, I still drive down every weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jan 7 2008, 09:02 PM~9633237
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait!!

Living it up gunna fo sure b there!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mario aka LilJuan_@Apr 16 2008, 11:35 AM~10428932
> *cant wait!!
> 
> Living it up gunna fo sure b there!! :biggrin:
> *





Like Fo Sure? 







:roflmao:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

anybody know of a g body for sale or trade let me know, asap, would like to get something soon to drive.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ready to have some fun down i gboro


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 7 2008, 08:25 PM~10358920
> *yup that car wash is just right around the corner
> 2Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Greensboro-East
> Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Greensboro-East3111 Cedar Park Road, Greensboro, NC
> ...



i'm reserving tomorrow if theres any vacancy available


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## showpony2nc (Jan 15, 2006)

READY TO SEE THE LOWS. I CANT WAIT!


----------



## rzombie125 (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

t
t
t
hommies


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

4 more days


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 28 2008, 10:47 AM~10520796
> *4 more days
> *



until what man????????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

NAW FOR REAL WHO IS PLANNIN ON HOPPIN AT THIS BITCH ??????


BETTER YET WHO IS HITTIN OVER 30'S IN THE N.C. ????


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 28 2008, 12:47 PM~10520796
> *4 more days
> *




MAN IVE BEEN TRYING TO CALL,LEAVE PM'S FOR BOUT A MOUNTH????????????


CALL PEOPLE BACC..................... SOMETHING????????????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 28 2008, 10:30 AM~10521208
> *MAN IVE BEEN TRYING TO CALL,LEAVE PM'S FOR BOUT A MOUNTH????????????
> CALL PEOPLE BACC..................... SOMETHING????????????? :uh:  :uh:
> *




foolio i pm'd u back last week


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 28 2008, 01:37 PM~10521289
> *foolio  i pm'd u back  last week
> *


MAN I DIDNT GET NOTHING AT ALL.......

I PM U MY # CALL ME.............

DID YOU GOT THE PMS I SENT YOU?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 28 2008, 11:37 AM~10521289
> *foolio  i pm'd u back  last week
> *



WHAT THE FUCK ????? OH WELL YOU JUST BRING YOUR ASS TO THE SHOW 
SO I GOT SOMEONE TO LAUGH AT PLAYER ...WHAT'S UP CARLOS I SEE YOU IN HERE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

fullyclownin, The Scientist, westcoastridin


DAMN MAN WHERE YOU BEEN AT ????


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

I've been WORKING...being a Division 1 College Football Coach is no joke!


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

I need a new project...Still waiting on my 59 Impala to surface :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

HUBBARD'S IMPALA PARTS WILL BE AT THE SHOW SELLING PARTS :biggrin:








[/quote]
















[/quote]


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 28 2008, 10:45 AM~10521353
> *WHAT THE FUCK ????? OH WELL YOU JUST BRING YOUR ASS TO THE SHOW
> SO I GOT SOMEONE TO LAUGH AT PLAYER ...WHAT'S UP CARLOS I SEE YOU IN HERE
> *





:biggrin: :wave: im here doggy you guys drive safe this weekend


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiK RyDa_@Apr 29 2008, 08:52 PM~10534766
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 28 2008, 10:18 AM~10521082
> *NAW FOR REAL WHO IS PLANNIN ON HOPPIN AT THIS BITCH ??????
> BETTER YET WHO IS HITTIN OVER 30'S IN THE N.C. ????
> *


 Don't worry. You'll go home with hurt feelings..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 30 2008, 01:09 AM~10537917
> *:0
> *


inspiration :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 30 2008, 05:02 AM~10539173
> *Don't worry.  You'll go home with hurt feelings..... :biggrin:
> *


is that right,,,will have to wait and c bout that one cuzzo!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 30 2008, 07:02 AM~10539173
> *Don't worry.  You'll go home with hurt feelings..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 Is your expedition hitting like THAT????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

2 more days till we rolllll outt!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

anybody can call me friday 336 578 0255
ruben


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 29 2008, 05:29 AM~10529530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

ready for the show homie ?


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Feb 15 2008, 10:37 AM~9948537
> *You know OX-ROXS will be there    ..........................
> Sup Ruben
> *


of course you gone be there J


----------



## gtown (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm trying to sell my 97 Lincoln towncar. I'm asking payoff which is around 3600.00. I cant afford to keep it anymore so if anyone is interested i'll have it at the show Saturday. Here are pics. The car has never been cut.


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

damn good lookin town car!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtown_@May 1 2008, 08:21 AM~10550390
> *I'm trying to sell my 97 Lincoln towncar. I'm asking payoff which is around 3600.00. I cant afford to keep it anymore so if anyone is interested i'll have it at the show Saturday. Here are pics. The car has never been cut.
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP IT AND CUT IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

The "I" from ATL and NY are heading out in the morning, gotta go to Raleigh tomorrow night but will be at the show to rep to the fullest, all yall from ATL that are going have a safe trip.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

streetlow is here


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## showpony2nc (Jan 15, 2006)

ITS TIME TO RIDE!


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Ill be there!!!! Charlotte NC


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@May 2 2008, 07:04 AM~10558553
> *Ill be there!!!! Charlotte NC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

You guys be safe. I got Famly shit that just came up.. ( cousin murder) so I will be dealing with this shit.. RIP my brother.. A&T for life..Another young one gone.. :angry:


----------



## showpony2nc (Jan 15, 2006)

WERE HERE!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

I love this show!!! seen a nice green 61 bubble and a 63 locked up on trailers goin up the highway today!! 

then a few low lows cruisin high point rd tonight i miss seeing that!


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

im ready to see some pics, for those of us that couldnt make it :tears:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 3 2008, 12:33 AM~10564544
> *I love this show!!! seen a nice green 61 bubble and a 63 locked up on trailers goin up the highway today!!
> 
> then a few low lows cruisin high point rd tonight i miss seeing that!
> *




Individuals CC Outta Atlanta, GA....


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 3 2008, 04:16 PM~10567963
> *Individuals CC Outta Atlanta, GA....
> *


63 won the double pump hop at 47in's think it could have proble done better but sense he went last wasnt no one else to beat!! looked damn good!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

pics


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

soon as my camera finishes charging, ill post some pics from the cruise and the show..


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 3 2008, 08:24 PM~10569088
> *pics
> *


x2


----------



## DCLoko (Feb 13, 2008)

how many its going to be open?????????Sunday its going down again???


----------



## DCLoko (Feb 13, 2008)

how many days ??


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jan 7 2008, 08:23 PM~9634585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP COUSIN YOU LOOK LIKE YOU GAINED A LITTLE BIT OF WEIGHT. :roflmao: BETTER GET ON A DIET J/K YOUR TRUCK IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD, BUT I THINK IT'S TIME FOR A MAKEOVER


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

man i have pic but can't post photbucket not working :angry:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

for this being my first cinco show in G Boro, thatt was a decent turnout. #ut some of the cars shuld have stayed in the parkinglot. not to take anything from them because they are a lot farther along than my car but they looked like daily drivers that were far from show material. this will not prevent me from continuing my thing but as I stated to Big Mike at DropJaw, a lot of you better step your game up cause I'm Comin. So no one get mad but if the shoe fits you better lace that shit up tight.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WEST GOOD ALL???????

I WANNA THANK CITY KNIGHTS FOR HELPING OUT WITH MY FUCCIN CRAZY FLYING TENT GOOD LOOKING!!!!!!!!!!

OLD SCHOOL NICE MEETING YOU CATS STAY UP....

HOMIES FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. MAN HAD A GOOD TIME CHILLING WITH YOU & GETTING OUR CRUSE ON ALSO GOOD TO PUT SUM FACE'S TO ALOT OF THESE NAMES........ BIG HOMIE YOU DOING THE DAM THANG WITH THE WHEELIES I WAS TRYING TO GET UP THERE TOO........ LOL IT WAS FUN ALMOST LIKE BACC N THE DAYS ON THE SHAW JUST NEEDED SUM HOES HAHA...........

GOOD TO C THE HOMIES FROM OBSESSION C.C. AGAIN TIGHT AZZ CARS LIKE ALWAYZ :thumbsup: 

EVERYONE ELSE THAT I MEET AND SHOWED LUV BIG PROPS TO YA

GOOD TURN OUT AT THE SHOW WINDY AZZ FUCC BUT NO RAIN GOOD THANG..

SUM THINGS WERE BAD B-NIZZ AND WRONG BUT THATS ANOTHER TOPIC... :angry: 

AND TO THE DJ THANX ON THE PROPZ LOCO GOOD LOOKING......

STAY UP PEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MUCH LUV FROM THE WESTSIDE C.C. CHARLOTTE
SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn Dawg! You didnt have to post that pic on LIL. That was embarrassing!!! Actually Im not even going to repost on this reply! Oh well shit happens!!!


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@May 4 2008, 04:41 PM~10573347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt even see this car till after the show was over. Very nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 4 2008, 04:56 PM~10573427
> *Damn Dawg! You didnt have to post that pic on LIL. That was embarrassing!!! Actually Im not even going to repost on this reply! Oh well shit happens!!!
> *


LOOK HOMIE THAT SHIT WAS CLEAN SHOW & HOP :biggrin: NICE CADI.


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@May 4 2008, 04:21 PM~10573257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 4 2008, 05:56 PM~10573427
> *Damn Dawg! You didnt have to post that pic on LIL. That was embarrassing!!! Actually Im not even going to repost on this reply! Oh well shit happens!!!
> *



YO CRICKAT WHAT THE HELL YOU TALKIN ABOUT ????

who the hell else brought their 100 thousand dollar car out there to hop ????

you know i love to hop and i woudn't even hop that shit 
if it was mine you crazy fool good job on the bulid for real 
see you soon


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt
thanks everybody for coming
lowyalty cc hope to see everybody at obsession fest
good food and good people
ATL :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 4 2008, 07:40 AM~10571102
> *for this being my first cinco show in G Boro, thatt was a decent turnout. #ut some of the cars shuld have stayed in the parkinglot. not to take anything from them because they are a lot farther along than my car but they looked like daily drivers that were far from show material. this will not prevent me from continuing my thing but as I stated to Big Mike at DropJaw,  a lot of you better step your game up cause I'm Comin. So no one get mad but if the shoe fits you better lace that shit up tight.
> *



hey cuz if your car wasn't out there then shut the f#@k up 
when you get a car or build a car then say something 
some people do what they can do ...but it always seems like the assholes
that don't have shit have the the most to say ....

so this is for everyone that had a car out there shut the [email protected] up!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@May 4 2008, 07:14 PM~10573773
> *ttt
> thanks everybody for coming
> lowyalty cc hope to see everybody at obsession fest
> ...



that's what's up ruben !!!!


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

GREAT SHOW LOWYALTY !! ALOT OF NICE CARS CAME OUT MAYBEE EVEN BETTER NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

I WILL BE THERE TO COVER THIS EVENT IN MY DOCUMENTARY IN 2009....SO BRINGEM OUT, MIKE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 06:10 PM~10573743
> *YO CRICKAT WHAT THE HELL YOU TALKIN ABOUT ????
> 
> who the hell else brought their 100 thousand dollar car out there to hop ????
> ...


Yeah you would fool. I know you better than that. :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

YO KRICKET NICE LAC BROTHER.....


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@May 4 2008, 06:44 PM~10573940
> *I WILL BE THERE TO COVER THIS EVENT IN MY DOCUMENTARY IN 2009....SO BRINGEM OUT, MIKE
> *


WHAT UP CUZ THOUGHT I WOULD SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

GREAT SHOW~ HAD A GREAT TIME,GOOD TO SEE ALL THE LO-LOS ROLLIN IN!!! LOOKIN FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

I WAS IN NC, BUT HAD A WEDDING IN MY FAMILY, SO COULDNT BE THERE, BUT I KNOW IT WILL BE EVEN BETTER NEXT YEAR....HOPE TO GET A LOT OF CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS THEN....MY SIS RENEWED HER VOWS SO HAD TO BE THERE.........I'LL DO ALL I CAN NEXT YEAR TO COVER IT...MUCH LOVE CUZZIN......


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@May 4 2008, 06:51 PM~10573995
> *I WAS IN NC, BUT HAD A WEDDING IN MY FAMILY, SO COULDNT BE THERE, BUT I KNOW IT WILL BE EVEN BETTER NEXT YEAR....HOPE TO GET A LOT OF CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS THEN....MY SIS RENEWED HER VOWS SO HAD TO BE THERE.........I'LL DO ALL I CAN NEXT YEAR TO COVER IT...MUCH LOVE CUZZIN......
> *


ME A KRICKET TRIED TO MAKE IT TO TAMPA WE HAD BAD LUCK TO MAKE IT SHORT!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 4 2008, 07:50 PM~10573992
> *GREAT SHOW~ HAD A GREAT TIME,GOOD TO SEE ALL THE LO-LOS ROLLIN IN!!! LOOKIN FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR!!!! :biggrin:
> *



hey player i heard you had some bad luck with the 62 ??


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 09:54 PM~10574031
> *hey player i heard you had some bad luck with the 62 ??
> *


 :dunno: Na man I'm Irish no bad luck here...
:biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@May 4 2008, 08:54 PM~10574030
> *ME A KRICKET TRIED TO MAKE IT TO TAMPA WE HAD BAD LUCK TO MAKE IT SHORT!
> *


I EVEN MISSED THE SHOW THIS YEAR....I'M IN SCHOOL AND DOING STUDIO TIME ON WEEKENDS..........


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@May 4 2008, 06:58 PM~10574064
> *I EVEN MISSED THE SHOW THIS YEAR....I'M IN SCHOOL AND DOING STUDIO TIME ON WEEKENDS..........
> *


Sup Dawg!!! Ryan just told me who you were. You doing good down there?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 4 2008, 07:58 PM~10574058
> *:dunno: Na man I'm Irish no bad luck here...
> :biggrin:
> *


heard that ...lolololol


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 4 2008, 09:01 PM~10574075
> *Sup Dawg!!! Ryan just told me who you were. You doing good down there?
> *


LOVE THE PALM TREES AND THE WEATHER......YEAH MAN...


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 4 2008, 06:50 PM~10573992
> *GREAT SHOW~ HAD A GREAT TIME,GOOD TO SEE ALL THE LO-LOS ROLLIN IN!!! LOOKIN FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR!!!! :biggrin:
> *


62 LOOK GOOD AT SHOW!


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 4 2008, 04:58 PM~10573433
> *I didnt even see this car till after the show was over. Very nice!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


I talked to the owner...i had the lincoln right behind it. 

That caddie is for sale...

Very clean ride


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 06:17 PM~10573787
> *hey cuz if your car wasn't out there then shut the f#@k up
> when you get a car or build a car then say something
> some people do what they can do ...but it always seems like the assholes
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@May 4 2008, 04:29 PM~10573292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  you said you would!!!!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 4 2008, 08:50 PM~10575210
> *  you said you would!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah but I burned a motor! Only hit 33 :dunno:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Where's all the pictures at?


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 4 2008, 09:33 PM~10575772
> *Yeah but I burned a motor! Only hit 33  :dunno:
> *


 :happysad: :wave:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

By renaul

By renaul

By renaul

By renaul


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

By renaul


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@May 5 2008, 05:45 AM~10577387
> *:happysad:  :wave:
> *


I seen somebody on the bumper after the show. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 09:17 PM~10573787
> *hey cuz if your car wasn't out there then shut the f#@k up
> when you get a car or build a car then say something
> some people do what they can do ...but it always seems like the assholes
> ...


yeah maybe it was your car with the orange peel paint job, and the cigarette holes in the seats. Just kidding. You may want to re read my post and see that yeah my car isn't finished yet but its coming. I felt bad that my peoples out here from cali had to pay to see someones daily driver beside of a legitimate show car. Pumps and Wires don't make a car show quality, neither does MAACO paint jobs..


and for the record, I AM coming for the top.

The shoe must have fit....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 5 2008, 12:31 PM~10579363
> *yeah maybe it was your car with the orange peel paint job, and the cigarette holes in the seats. Just kidding. You may want to re read my post and see that yeah my car isn't finished yet but its coming. I felt bad that my peoples out here from cali had to pay to see someones daily driver beside of a legitimate show car. Pumps and Wires don't make a car show quality, neither does MAACO paint jobs..
> and for the record, I AM coming for the top.
> 
> ...



fuckin please fool you see what my shit says bitch OBSESSION 
everyone knows how we ride but i forgot you no one lololol

point is player if you anit got something good to say don't say
anything ......and if it ain't good enough for you cali fuckers 
the road travels both ways fool


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 5 2008, 08:57 AM~10577938
> *I seen somebody on the bumper after the show.  :0  :biggrin:
> *



and by the way who lowrides boss hogs ride ?????must be some cali shit lololol


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 5 2008, 01:24 PM~10580308
> *and by the way who lowrides boss hogs ride ?????must be some cali shit  lololol
> *


You talking about the dually? Im trying to get some huge ass stear horns!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 5 2008, 02:49 PM~10580493
> *You talking about the dually? Im trying to get some huge ass stear horns!
> *



hell they got some up the street but i think the bull comes with them lolololol


what you think about this guy ????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 5 2008, 01:57 PM~10580590
> *hell they got some up the street but i think the bull comes with them lolololol
> what you think about this guy ????
> *


Well I could get those horns. You could keep the meat. So that way I want have to freeze it till Sept. and bring it back down. And we could supply the food for the hole picnic... :biggrin: 
Damn it I just made myself hungry. Im going to fix a sammich!!! hno:


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

DAMN IT'S HOT IN HERE :twak: :twak: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@May 5 2008, 02:08 PM~10580699
> *DAMN IT'S HOT IN HERE :twak:  :twak:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Fuck it we all naked! Aint hot anymore!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 4 2008, 09:33 PM~10575772
> *Yeah but I burned a motor! Only hit 33  :dunno:
> *


Shit with that car i wouldn't give a damn what i hit. I wonder has there ever been a best in show car that was in the hop also. Crazy :worship:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

fullyclownin, 83caddyhopper, djbizz1, low4ever, 81 cuttin

what's up you married then player ????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 5 2008, 02:16 PM~10580777
> *Shit with that car i wouldn't give a damn what i hit. I wonder has there ever been a best in show car that was in the hop also. Crazy  :worship:
> *


Damn I never thought of that! :biggrin: Oh well!!!


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

north carolina lookin 10 TIMES BETTER THAN WHEN I LEFT IT 2 YEARS AGO........NICE CARS COMMIN OUTTA THERE.....


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

tha show looked nice, hopefully if nothing happens i will be there next year, even though it might not be a CALI show car, just a nc driver but hell at least it aint no goddam import, and when I get my hopper done well see whats up with the cali hoppers out here in nc. even though it wont have shit on fullyclownin it should still get up some. Im not gonna say that the hopper will be done anytime soon but it will get done, taken my time to get it right, im doing all the work my self its my first hopper so i want to do it right.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@May 5 2008, 03:38 PM~10580959
> *tha show looked nice, hopefully if nothing happens i will be there next year, even though it might not be a CALI show car, just a nc driver but hell at least it aint no goddam import, and when I get my hopper done well see whats up with the cali hoppers out here in nc. even though it wont have shit on fullyclownin it should still get up some. Im not gonna say that the hopper will be done anytime soon but it will get done, taken my time to get it right, im doing all the work my self its my first hopper so i want to do it right.
> *



it ain't got to have shit on mine krikat is the man now !!!!!

he's got bigger balls then me i wouldn't have hopped that shit

focker is a fool lololol


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Great Show Great Show
Always a good time seeing everyone.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 5 2008, 03:10 PM~10581213
> *it ain't got to have shit on mine krikat is the man now !!!!!
> 
> he's got bigger balls then me i wouldn't have hopped that shit
> ...


The way I see it FUCK IT!!! I built the shit to be a single pump hopper in the first place. Not show! I just got a little carried away!!! :biggrin: Thats why I was so disappointed with 33. Im not going tell anybody what it did at the house. Thats every bodies accuse!!! Every time somebody doesnt do something at a show. That the first thing they say. Ill show you next time! All Im going to say is that there was a better man on that day!!!  flaked85 was the champ!!! :thumbsup: Bastard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 5 2008, 04:22 PM~10580290
> *fuckin please fool you see what my shit says bitch OBSESSION
> everyone knows how we ride but i forgot you no one lololol
> 
> ...


I almost thought you missed my point. I know how you guys roll it was only obvious at the show it's just ridiculous to see your hopper beside a half ass car. I'd rather see that in the parking lot and more like yours in the show. I just want people to rep to tha fullest not halfassed....much respect to OBSESSION, and the other clubs that showed.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 5 2008, 10:18 PM~10583977
> *The way I see it FUCK IT!!! I built the shit to be a single pump hopper in the first place. Not show! I just got a little carried away!!!  :biggrin:  Thats why I was so disappointed with 33. Im not going tell anybody what it did at the house. Thats every bodies accuse!!! Every time somebody doesnt do something at a show. That the first thing they say. Ill show you next time! All Im going to say is that there was a better man on that day!!!   flaked85 was the champ!!!  :thumbsup: Bastard!!!  :biggrin:
> *



THANX HOMIE.LOL.YOU BY FAR HAVE THE CLEANEST HOPPER I'VE EVER SEEN HANDS DOWN.GET THAT CADDY RT AND COME UP TO MARYLAND ON THE 24TH AND 25TH OF MAY.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

2 Members: milkbone, LOWYALTY48

WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 6 2008, 08:44 AM~10586859
> *2 Members: milkbone, LOWYALTY48
> 
> WUZ UP HOMIE
> *


what's up


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@May 6 2008, 01:25 PM~10588618
> *what's up
> *



CHILLIN FOR THE MOST PART


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 6 2008, 02:59 PM~10589903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn I'M HUNGRY!!!!!!!


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

BIG UPS NC.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

The Hop

http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=024fl9.flv

http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=026cw7.flv

http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=028gz7.flv

http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=030kr1.flv

http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=034vf3.flv

http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=038gc9.flv

http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=042yg1.flv

http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=044jm6.flv


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

not sure if its been posted..

but heres the Low-riders.com picture thread on the show

http://low-riders.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6965

enjoy!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 6 2008, 12:34 AM~10585869
> *I almost thought you missed my point. I know how you guys roll it was only obvious at the show it's just ridiculous to see your hopper beside a half ass car.  I'd rather see that in the parking lot and more like yours in the show. I just want people to rep to tha fullest not  halfassed....much respect to OBSESSION, and the other clubs that showed.
> *



no i got you but thing is some people just can't 
and hell even some us fools started like that 
15 years ago ...the point is just don't hate so much 
the fack is that i agree with you but, i'm not going to hate in no one.....
unless they give me a reason .....lololol

just think of it that way player


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 5 2008, 09:18 PM~10583977
> *The way I see it FUCK IT!!! I built the shit to be a single pump hopper in the first place. Not show! I just got a little carried away!!!  :biggrin:  Thats why I was so disappointed with 33. Im not going tell anybody what it did at the house. Thats every bodies accuse!!! Every time somebody doesnt do something at a show. That the first thing they say. Ill show you next time! All Im going to say is that there was a better man on that day!!!   flaked85 was the champ!!!  :thumbsup: Bastard!!!  :biggrin:
> *



shit takes time to tune that shit in man rome wasn't bulit in a day


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 5 2008, 10:18 PM~10583977
> *The way I see it FUCK IT!!! I built the shit to be a single pump hopper in the first place. Not show! I just got a little carried away!!!  :biggrin:  Thats why I was so disappointed with 33. Im not going tell anybody what it did at the house. Thats every bodies accuse!!! Every time somebody doesnt do something at a show. That the first thing they say. Ill show you next time! All Im going to say is that there was a better man on that day!!!   flaked85 was the champ!!!  :thumbsup: Bastard!!!  :biggrin:
> *



WHY PUT ALL THA MONEY IN IT... JUST TO SEE IT SPIN AROUND AND AROUND THAT`S THE ONE THING I HATED AT LOWRIDER SHOW NOT BEING ABLE TO GET A GOOD LOOK A THE TIME AND CRAZYNIS PUT IN TO A RIDE.. BUT THEM AGAIN SOME PEOPLE JUST DON`T KNOW HOW TO ACT AROUND CARS... 

IT`S LIKE A FINE ASS WOMAN IF YOU DON`T RIDE HER WHAT `S THE USE OF HAVEING HER... 


JUST MY OF LOOKING AT IT....


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

SUP RUBEN CARLOS AND THE REST OF THE HOMIES THANKS FOR EVERYTHING AND UNTIL I SEE YOU GUYZ AGAIN


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 6 2008, 07:14 PM~10591922
> *no i got you but thing is some people just can't
> and hell even some us fools started like that
> 15 years ago ...the point is just don't hate so much
> ...


Word up Homie I got you. if all goes as planned my club will be in full effect with some of your same guidelines or at least the obvious one and that being only quality rides.....


keep this at the top


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 5 2008, 07:57 AM~10577938
> *I seen somebody on the bumper after the show.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 6 2008, 07:16 PM~10593677
> *ttt
> *


Sup Cuzz!!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

whats up lac of respect


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 6 2008, 07:45 PM~10594000
> *whats up lac of respect
> *


Sup Cuzz!!! Hey I forgot to ask you if you remembered that tangerine 64 Belair at the show?


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

man your shit is SICK as HELL....I can't believe you drove that shit at the show.....


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 6 2008, 11:00 PM~10594164
> *Sup Cuzz!!! Hey I forgot to ask you if you remembered that tangerine 64 Belair at the show?
> 
> 
> ...


yea remember that, its got he original setup in to.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

whatup whatup...enjoyed the show...looking forward to next year


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

cars look great  

i see yall had a lot of fun , i had to work  but i will see yall at lowrider.com


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> cars look great
> 
> i see yall had a lot of fun , i had to work  but i will see yall at lowrider.com
> [/quo
> ...


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

NICE SHOW


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

damn i just find out about this topic nice pics .


----------

